# cleaning under the carpet....



## mdwstA4 (Jan 29, 2002)

for those of you that replaced your carpet, what steps did you take to refinish under the carpet? mine was pretty tore up. did you grind surface rust? use some sort of heavy cleaner? prime it and paint it? just repaint it? do nothing? something else?
products you used and pics of progress would be much appreciated.
hopefully you can kind of see what i'm talking about here. the front driver and passenger sides. this is before i finished stripping/cleaning the rest of the interior. 








thanks!


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

I used a wire brush on my grinder to get the surface clean, then used some rust stopper/preventer on the new fresh metal. Then I primered and painted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weaver (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (vr6Cop)*

pretty much the same here. wire wheel down, clean it superbly, spray it with zinc. after that i just threw down some undercoating stuff and called it good.


----------



## theweaksend (Aug 8, 2004)

What do you use to glue down carpet afterwards? Or did you have someone else put in new carpet


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: cleaning under the carpet.... (mdwstA4)*

If the rust is bad enough, you can easily lay a little fiberglass after you treat the rust to reinforce everything make it totally watertight, etc. After this any water in the floor would be sitting on the glass and not causeing rust. The carpet does not glue, it is form fitted to the floor pan.


----------

